# Dubia roach breeding tips



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Hiya 
I'm breeding max worms 
and I'm up to the beetle stage 
but they have been beetles for months 
So I was wondering how long it will take to 
make dubias multiply 
and what's the best method off keeping/ breeding them 
Thanks in advance


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

Have a look mate through the feeder section there's alot of guides and help


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Sonnymack said:


> Hiya
> I'm breeding max worms
> and I'm up to the beetle stage
> but they have been beetles for months
> ...



if you bought 100 adult dubias at 1.3-5 ratio male/female in 6 months time you would have a huge colony and wouldnt have to worry about buyin more food 

i keep mine in all type of size containers from 40litre - 130 litre 150 adult dubia to every 40litres with heat mats below but i am now changing that and buying a 47"/11" heat mat to wrap around the containers

also 

if you go on this site it will tell you all about it mate
The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger, 

hope all this helps


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Put roaches in a box with filled with egg trays.

2. Place food in rough bowls or plates on top. I used to feed a bowl of fruit and vegetables every couple of days and keep a bowl of vegetarian roach diet in at all times (having no animal products keeps the smell down)

3. Put half the box on a heat mat at 32c ish.

4. Wait.

That works for most roach species and manages to turn 100ish adults in to a few thousand mixed roaches within 6 months.
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Hanks very much for all the help much apprciated 
do they defo need a heat matt or can I put a them on top a viv cause it quite hot on top


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Measure the temperature, it wants to be over 30 in the roach box

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Sonnymack said:


> Hanks very much for all the help much apprciated
> do they defo need a heat matt or can I put a them on top a viv cause it quite hot on top


that is exactly how i started but on accident i left 6 dubia ontop of the viv in a lil shitty box with egg crates in and fed them and then a couple of weeks later i had loads of nymphs running around and now i have hundreds of the lil shits lol

so yea you can put them ontop of your viv it may be slow to get them breed but soon as they get going they wont stop lol


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys very help full


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

So guys would it work if I only start off with 20 dubias 
and how do you tell the sex thanks in advance


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Sonnymack said:


> So guys would it work if I only start off with 20 dubias
> and how do you tell the sex thanks in advance




Males have large wings :2thumb:. 20 would do but you'd need males & females :whistling2:.


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay thanks 
just went down my reptile store they don't sell dubias lol


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Sonnymack said:


> So guys would it work if I only start off with 20 dubias
> and how do you tell the sex thanks in advance


yes it will work it will take a long time but it will work as i said i only started with 6 

and here you go this shows you what is female and male mate

Dubia Roach Care Sheet - TheAmphibian.co.uk. Dubia Roach/Argentine Roach/Blaptica dubia/ Orange Spotted Roach/ Guyana Spotted Roach care for live food colony.


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for taking your time and helping me out mate


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Sonnymack said:


> Thanks for taking your time and helping me out mate


go to The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger, you can buy your dubias from there or any other kind of roaches you wish to have


----------

